# Help with a MTB Hardtail



## DanLloyd21 (11 Dec 2011)

Evening guys,

I've been scanning the internet for all sorts of reviews and ratings for a new bike i'm after, but stumbled across this forum, where I know I can get some good advice!
I'm quite new to mountain biking but I have had a fair few rides using mates bikes and really enjoy it, so i've decided to get my own, problem is, I don't know much about the technical data involved. I'm stuck between a Cube Aim Disc 2012, I really like the look and it looks as if it a sound bike.
http://www.cube.eu/en/hard/comp/aim-disc-blackwhite/

The second one im stuck on is a Focus Black Raider, http://www.wiggle.co.uk/focus-black-raider-40-slx-2011/. I like this bike as well, but wouldn't know the difference between them.

So could you answer a few questions for me please:
1. What is better, Cube or Focus?
2. Which one is best value for money?
and 3. Which one would you have?

Any help would be appreciated!
Thanks in advance guys!


----------



## ColinJ (12 Dec 2011)

Hi Dan.

The Focus bike from Wiggle has been discontinued so that should make your decision a bit easier! 

You are doing the right thing choosing a hardtail mountain bike in that price bracket. A full suspension bike for that price wouldn't be great.


----------



## DanLloyd21 (12 Dec 2011)

Thanks for the reply Colin.

Well the Focus wasn't discontinued yesterday when I posted this! Ha  Is there any other brands and models you guys would recommend in the £500 price structure at all?

I am favouring the Cube though.


----------



## zizou (13 Dec 2011)

the cube is decent value for money and looks good too...i like that paintjob it has


----------



## stu1903 (15 Dec 2011)

Cube bikes offer excellent value for money. I own the 2010 Cube Agree GTC Pro Carbon Road bike and love it.

I work for a bike shop (IT Manager) and our best selling brands for the last few years have been Cube.


----------



## Huggies14 (16 Dec 2011)

I'm new to mountain biking as well, and my budget was around £500 (student loans, they're bang on!) I opted for the specialised rockhopper sl (was trying to get a hardrock disc or pro but they didn't have it in my size so got £50 knocked off the rockhopper) It's an excellent bike, really can't fault it at all. In comparison to the ones you have listed,i can't help much as i don't know anything about them, but i would highly recomend the specialised. A mate has just bought the GT Avalanche 2.0 Disc 2011 Mountain Bike and says this is also a top class bike.
Hope this helps.


----------

